# Female adult size / breeding size



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

I own 2 male Bettas and I now have a small sorority of 3 young females going. 

My girls are new and I bought them quite young and from the same community so that the chances they get along will be good. Time will tell I guess but for now they are all calm! 

Both my males are ready to breed and I have been doing lots of research before even attempting it because I don't want to lose any of them. 

My question is, what is the adult females size? How big are they when they are ready to breed? 

At the moment the males and females are in different areas of the house and out of sight. I would say the girls are just over an inch long - one female is slightly bigger maybe an inch and a half. 

any advice and ideas?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am not for sure but i have a young female am trying to breed. i think it doesn't matter about how big just the same size as the male or a little smaller than the male if she is too small, the male will suffocate her, if she is too big the male is not able to wrap around her. just make sure she has a good size belly of eggs, if she is dark colored you will see bars going downwards (not to sides), she is doing a S-shape swimming, or head downwards.
for the female that is bigger than the male. she could breed but if she is bigger in width she is not able, length is fine (someone told me that)

i hope this helps {=]


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

most are safe to breed at 4 months or about 3cm/over 1". Personally I prefer at least 5 months. They usually reach 3.5 - 4 cm...... - measurement of body only/ excl. fins.

IMO Older females produce more and better/stronger eggs/fry compared to young females.


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

She is almost that size. My problem is now that my male Crown Tail (in the avatar) sadly passed away yesterday and my older male is very large. Shame, the poor chap was very aggressive and often flared at the glass while my older male ignored him and often he would jump and splash around. I lowered the water levels but obviously not enough and not in time for the canopy arriving on the weekend because he had jumped yesterday while I was at work and was not there to help him  

My female needs a month or 2 to grow more. right now Im too sad to think about it


----------

